# Headset intercom vox



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I think this may be a bad idea, but my wife just suggested we get headsets to be able to speak with each other between the helm and bow. We've always successfully used hand signals, there is no way to actually hear each other, especially with wind. 

Not a huge problem expect those occasional times when you have the boat hook in one hand, the mooring line in another and a good wind or current is going to pull the bow away before you route the line around the pulpit, through the chock and to the cleat. 

She would like to just say to pull it forward a bit, when she is on the bow. (I have seen her get flustered and toss the boat hook overboard) I'm concerned that, from time to time, one of us may use a tone that is left better to hand signals. 

Anyway, I really don't like the walkie talkie setups, with a cable to a headset. What a contraption for such a minor need. 

Is anyone aware of a self contained headset, with no wires to a separate radio? I might consider it, but still think this could be a bad idea.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

My Team Talks bluetooth headsets


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Marriage Saver headsets by Cruising Solutions.

Working fantastic for us with over 2 years full time cruising. One of our best purchases.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I think this may be a bad idea, but my wife just suggested we get headsets to be able to speak with each other between the helm and bow. We've always successfully used hand signals, there is no way to actually hear each other, especially with wind.
> 
> Not a huge problem expect those occasional times when you have the boat hook in one hand, the mooring line in another and a good wind or current is going to pull the bow away before you route the line around the pulpit, through the chock and to the cleat.
> 
> ...


My (much) better half and I have been using "Marriage Saver" wireless headsets from "Cruising Solutions" for many years and find them most useful. In our case, I explain planned maneuvers in advance and then have her at the helm as it makes no sense to me to have a woman attempting to wrestle with a mooring line/chain/anchor while her boyfriend/husband stands at the helm issuing instructions but completely unable to see what's really going on. In our case we "dry run" the maneuver with me standing next to her at the helm and then I go forward and we repeat. I can easily tell her what she needs do (speed-up, slow, come right/left etc.) which she is quite capable of doing while I do the heavy work. We also use this method when coming into our slip and it works well and is 99% of the time without excitement (just do everything slowly). Our headsets were quite inexpensive, around $60 USD. I imagine they are more costly now but remain a good investment.

FWIW...


----------



## alturia (May 19, 2006)

I'll add my vote for the Marriage Saver from Cruising Solutions. We've used them when anchoring and retrieving the anchor for the last 6 or 7 years and they are great! They are so inexpensive that we carry a spare pair.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

xort said:


> Marriage Saver headsets by Cruising Solutions.
> 
> Working fantastic for us with over 2 years full time cruising. One of our best purchases.


Haha, oh you were serious! At first I thought that was a joke hhahaha! That is rich.. Cool though!

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Mini, you know your supposed to reverse the rolls. You on the bow, she drives.

Sometimes it's hard to talk the significant other into this, once you convince her, it works wonders. 

That said, this transition was easier for moorings and anchor, than approaching a dock. Took a lot more "taukin" to convince her of that one, and sometimes in a tight spot, she still says no.

Hand signals have become so sophisticated, I think at this point I can tell her what bottle of wine to open when we get settled from the bow without saying a word


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

We have been using headsets for over 10 years. We got the idea originally while trying to pick up mooring balls in the BVI. We are now devoted users of them. We also started using them for setting the chute while just the two of us are on the boat, works extremely well for that also.

Although we moved on from the bulky "Marriage Savers" to very cool low profile Sena BlueTooth headsets. The original Marriage Savers were huge. The downside of the new technology ones are the cost, $$$$. BlueTooth works incredibly well, crisp as if you are standing right next to each other. Really top notch. Sena product were originally built for motorcycles so we never have wind noise issues. Zero RF interference issues which can be an issue with Marriage Savers.

LOVE THESE!!!! (these also come with two boom mics, we prefer a very tiny boom mic option)


----------



## momclarissa (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the ones we have are the marriage savers. Whatever they are they definitely make life more agreeable for us when we're working opposite ends of the boat. When we don't use them, I have the worst time hearing the Capt and it goes all downhill from there. Best Christmas present he ever gave me.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

BTW, the Marriage Savers and Sena solutions are full duplex solutions, no VOX issues to deal with. VOX would be a nightmare in the wind.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

svHyLyte said:


> ...it makes no sense to me to have a woman attempting to wrestle with a mooring line/chain/anchor while her boyfriend/husband stands at the helm...


THIS!

It's not discrimination, sexism, or any other kind of bias. It's just a plain fact of human physiology that, in general, men have greater upper-body strength than woman (obviously there are exceptions, but they are just that--exceptions). Given that, I have never understood why the "usual" way that most couples seem to do things like anchoring, mooring, or docking is to have the man standing at the helm, doing the job that requires the very least amount of physical effort, while the woman does all the heavy lifting and hard work.

Definitely makes no sense at all.


----------



## Moody38CC (Dec 28, 2010)

We have the marriage saver headsets. Bought them at the Annapolis Boat Show two years ago for $75 or so. They work well. They are sensitive, so one needs to move the mike just a bot away from one's lips or the mike picks up one's breathing in and out. They have two levels of volume control. We use them for anchoring on our 46 Moody. Even though the boat is a center cockpit, the foredeck crew is too far away to hear commands from the helm or to relay information back to the skipper. Recommended.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank for the recommendations. I will check them out. Ironically, I'm more concerned they will cause more trouble than they solve. Hand signals work fine, expect for those few occasions when you have no hands left and need to signal something. I'm more worried that something like a critical "what are you doing?" is going to come from either of us at any time and cause more grief than the simplicity of a hand signal allows. 

I should have seen the sexist accusations coming. I think it was actually sexist for any of you to make any assumptions. We've both done the bow work. The issue wouldn't matter either way. However, my wife is not as comfortable maneuvering our 54 footer, where you lose sight of the ball 15 to 20 feet away. She has sailed for a sum total of 5 years, I've been at it for 40. How many are all over a 50+ footer in their first five years afloat?

As for needing upper body strength to grab a mooring or drop an anchor, particularly with an electric windlass, you must be doing it wrong. If done properly, neither require any strength to speak of. You just need to position the boat properly and hold it there.

Thanks again for the above recommendations. I still think this could go badly.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Thanks again for the above recommendations. I still think this could go badly.


Nah, it will be fine. They have been a huge impact on stress reduction. Go gold plated and get the Sena's, they are worth every penny. I think they are likely the best investment for the enjoyment of a cruising couple.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

kellysails said:


> Nah, it will be fine. They have been a huge impact on stress reduction. Go gold plated and get the Sena's, they are worth every penny. I think they are likely the best investment for the enjoyment of a cruising couple.


Thanks. Just ordered them on Amazon Prime. We can play in the living room for another month. Hopefully, we all play nicely.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Let me know if you need any help. I also use them at work for team's doing inventories of Datacenters. They work in the harshest of environments.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Thanks again for the above recommendations. I still think this could go badly.


I don't know about badly, but I agree with you that headsets are a solution in search of a problem. Hand signals work much better for my wife and I (and we too perform both deck and helm duties interchangeably). We used headsets for a number of years, but almost naturally slid into using hand signals. Have been doing so for the past six or seven years. For us, it's just easier, clearer, and more efficient.

BTW, hand signals still offer plenty of options when it comes to giving the _"what are you doing!"_ expression .


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MikeOReilly said:


> .....BTW, hand signals still offer plenty of options when it comes to giving the _"what are you doing!"_ expression .


But you can't see them with your back turned. These mics are always live.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MikeOReilly said:


> I don't know about badly, but I agree with you that headsets are a solution in search of a problem. Hand signals work much better for my wife and I (and we too perform both deck and helm duties interchangeably). We used headsets for a number of years, but almost naturally slid into using hand signals. Have been doing so for the past six or seven years. For us, it's just easier, clearer, and more efficient.
> 
> BTW, hand signals still offer plenty of options when it comes to giving the _"what are you doing!"_ expression .


Yup, the thing I've always wondered about these "Marriage Savers", does their use really change what you're actually saying to your partner? Does the tone, or potential sense of urgency or panic simply vanish from your communication, or it simply the _VOLUME_ that's toned down? Or, that your 'yelling' is simply kept private? 

Moreover, do people on 40-footers actually bother with these things when coming into a _DESERTED_ anchorage, when there's nobody else within earshot? 

Guess I've watched way too many crew on 150-footers using these things, whenever I see a Mom & Pop on an IP 38 coming alongside a dock wearing headsets, sorry - but it always strikes me as just a _BIT_ of overkill...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> .....whenever I see a Mom & Pop on an IP 38 coming alongside a dock wearing headsets, sorry - but it always strikes me as just a _BIT_ of overkill...


I also think they look unprofessional on a sailboat, where we can see each other. 90% of the time, they serve no purpose and may just be a way for an amateur crew to compensate.

It's only the few, as I mentioned, when they might be useful: the bow is drifting away, the helmsman can't see it, the mooring line is running taught and the foredeck has no free hands for a signal. As I think about it, we occasionally over run the ball as well, which doesn't do the topside paint any good. While that allows plenty of time to tie off, a quick signal for a burst in reverse would be nice too, but the foredeck is busy tying off.

But, I guess we're going to give the a try. I give even money that one pair goes to the bottom of an anchorage along the way.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

We have been using headsets for 10 years now. NO YELLING AT ALL. Just a simple quiet conversation. With the Sena's sometimes we forget to even take them off but are having a conversation 45 feet away from each other. Or when my wife is having conversation with someone on the dock just after we land. I have to tell her "You know I can hear what you are saying honey" ooops 

We tried hand signals for years, annoying especially when doing things needing two hands. 

And there is nothing like having two hands on a boat hook trying to haul in a mooring painter while trying to tell the person at the helm to back down FAST ASAP, that's when the yelling starts. 

or 

one hand on the windlass control and another on the washdown hose, wanting a turn to port and slow down. 

or

hauling up an ATN sock while wanting the helmsman (Admiral) to haul in the tack, then quickly haul in the sheet. 

The Sena's are nice because they wrap around the back of your head and they have a tiny tiny boom mic, can't really see them at all.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

kellysails said:


> .....I have to tell her "You know I can hear what you are saying honey" .......


That can sound like "you are so cute when you forget we are still able to hear each other sweetie" as well as "hey moron, you forgot to shut your headset off again". Depends on tone.

I dare say, I've heard both and said both.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I also think they look unprofessional on a sailboat, where we can see each other. 90% of the time, they serve no purpose and may just be a way for an amateur crew to compensate.


Well, in fairness, they do look more appropriate on some sailboats, more than others...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, in fairness, they do look more appropriate on some sailboats, more than others...


Yea, we definitely don't look that put together. 

But I bet I could drop the bow on a mooring ball with a margarita in one hand.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> MikeOReilly said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, hand signals still offer plenty of options when it comes to giving the _"what are you doing!"_ expression .
> ...


Ah, but it's within that ambiguity: _"What was that my love? My sweetheart? I didn't quite see that delicate gesture you just made?"_ It is within that vagueness that long-term relationships thrive .


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

come to think of it, our hand signals have gotten, how should I say, a bit impolite at times when the anchoring ain't quite working out.......

yea, vagueness might just work in your favor under these circumstances....just saying.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I should have seen the sexist accusations coming.


Sexist accusations? No one made any accusations at all, sexist or otherwise.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> ...
> 
> I should have seen the sexist accusations coming. I think it was actually sexist for any of you to make any assumptions. We've both done the bow work. The issue wouldn't matter either way. However, my wife is not as comfortable maneuvering our 54 footer, where you lose sight of the ball 15 to 20 feet away. She has sailed for a sum total of 5 years, I've been at it for 40. How many are all over a 50+ footer in their first five years afloat?


Sexist? Where the heck did that come from. The proposition would seem to be little more than common sense. In our case, my wife is 4'-11'' tall and weighs all of 105# soaking wet. Our yacht, at 44' LOA, roughly 25,000 lbs loaded, and with free-board of nearly 5 feet at the bow, is difficult to man-handle for me, to say nothing of her, particularly with any way on. By comparison, she has a deft touch on the helm and easily and effectively responds to instructions via the headsets. She doesn't need a sense of where a mooring buoy might be once it disappears from her line of sight as I give her instruction verbally (although she does sit on the favored side of the cockpit and can usually see what the yacht is doing until we're all but on top of a mooring ball and so needs less instruction). I also use hand signals (as we used for years before buying the headsets) but simply being able to speak with her makes life much more simple and eliminates tension/friction.

Frankly, you would do yourself and wife a favor, by letting her develop her steering/helming skills. It's not hard but it does take practice, particularly in cross-winds, and it is a skill she and you may need in the event you are injured/disabled.

N'any case, I suggest you not make a practice of seeing offense where none is offered or intended. It's kind of silly (IMHO) and serves no useful purpose.

FWIW...

PS: If you don't think the headsets are/would be useful, don't buy them.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

svHyLyte said:


> ......it makes no sense to me to have a woman attempting to wrestle with a mooring line/chain/anchor while her boyfriend/husband stands at the helm........





svHyLyte said:


> Sexist? Where the heck did that come from.


The above is where it came from. I take no offense, but my wife does want to know why you assume she shouldn't do that work. She voluteers to grind up the main halyard when we're on a boat with one. She likes proving she can. She does not like working the helm on our boat, but certainly can and has. You said, however, her preference makes no sense. Seemed based on a sexist assumption to her. No skin off my apple.



> PS: If you don't think the headsets are/would be useful, don't buy them.


As I said in the OP, I'm buying them because she asked me to.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

svhylyte said:


> sexist? Where the heck did that come from. The proposition would seem to be little more than common sense. In our case, my wife is 4'-11'' tall and weighs all of 105# soaking wet. Our yacht, at 44' loa, roughly 25,000 lbs loaded, and with free-board of nearly 5 feet at the bow, is difficult to man-handle for me, to say nothing of her, particularly with any way on. By comparison, she has a deft touch on the helm and easily and effectively responds to instructions via the headsets. She doesn't need a sense of where a mooring buoy might be once it disappears from her line of sight as i give her instruction verbally (although she does sit on the favored side of the cockpit and can usually see what the yacht is doing until we're all but on top of a mooring ball and so needs less instruction). I also use hand signals (as we used for years before buying the headsets) but simply being able to speak with her makes life much more simple and eliminates tension/friction.
> 
> Frankly, you would do yourself and wife a favor, by letting her develop her steering/helming skills. It's not hard but it does take practice, particularly in cross-winds, and it is a skill she and you may need in the event you are injured/disabled.
> 
> ...


+1000000000000000000000


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Trying to pick up a mooring buoy in plus 20 knot breeze with the tide running the wrong way is an absolute nightmare and has caused more consternation on our boat than pretty much anything else. We've tried walkie talkies but not something like the Sena gizmos which do look well worth trying. Will give them a go.

Otoh, I only see them as useful when its one forward one aft. Cannot figure out why anyone on a sub , lets say, 50'er would need them for docking.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

xort said:


> +1000000000000000000000


So you reject the idea that a woman might prefer this duty?

There are women doing a lot of jobs that men for centuries thought they shouldn't or couldn't. Should a woman firefighter stay in the truck on the radio and leave hauling the hoses to the big boys? Ask the women I know flying fighters whether it should be left to the big boys, and make no mistake it is physically demanding.

I now think, but more importantly my wife thinks, it's sexist to ascribe a weaker role to her.

Ironically, I'm still struggling with what's so physically demanding to pick up a mooring line anyway. Unless, of course, the helmsman misses it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

tdw said:


> .....Cannot figure out why anyone on a sub , lets say, 50'er would need them for docking.


Amen, I see no need coming into the dock.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> The above is where it came from. I take no offense, but my wife does want to know why you assume she shouldn't do that work. She voluteers to grind up the main halyard when we're on a boat with one. She likes proving she can. She does not like working the helm on our boat, but certainly can and has. You said, however, her preference makes no sense. Seemed based on a sexist assumption to her. No skin off my apple.


I don't want to get into the whole sexist fight, but as I said, my partner and I trade off pretty much all duties on the boat, all the time. When coastal cruising (anchoring each night) we purposely alternate between helm/captain duties vs deck/galley duties. If it's her turn to haul anchor, reef the main, or grab the mooring, then she does it just as well (or just as poorly) as I. Same goes for galley, and even routine maintenance like oil changes or topping up the batteries. We take turns. And of course when we're making passages we both take equal watches.

While not overt, I do find there is an undercurrent of sexism that runs through much (not all) of the sailing community. I often hear in the references to "the admiral" and "pink vs blue" duties. It seems to me that a short-handed boat (i.e. one crewed by a couple) better have both crew able to perform all necessary duties. Otherwise you're just courting trouble when one or the other is incapacitated.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

tdw said:


> Trying to pick up a mooring buoy in plus 20 knot breeze with the tide running the wrong way is an absolute nightmare and has caused more consternation on our boat than pretty much anything else. We've tried walkie talkies but not something like the Sena gizmos which do look well worth trying. Will give them a go.
> 
> Otoh, I only see them as useful when its one forward one aft. Cannot figure out why anyone on a sub , lets say, 50'er would need them for docking.


Picking up a mooring definitely seems to be the situation that creates the most tension, in my observation... Largely due to the fact it's generally done in a tight spot, and often surrounded by a peanut gallery of onlookers, all well within earshot ... That can't help but ratchet up the tension level considerably, and is probably where those "Marriage Savers" might be worth their weight in gold... 

Additionally, it's pretty much the only maneuver one is called upon to perform, where the person at the helm might lose sight of the 'target' within a certain area of proximity. Even with the largest boats, one usually still has a pretty good sense of where the dock is relative to the bow, and is not so dependent upon another for 'guidance'...

For that reason, I'm always surprised that I don't see more people electing to pick up a mooring from the stern, or cockpit, on boats of manageable size... I choose to lie to moorings pretty rarely, but on the occasion when I do, especially if I'm singlehanded and there's a possibility the bow might get blown or carried off by the time I can get up there, I'll simply pick it up from the cockpit, instead... Nothing is simpler, than slipping a mooring pendant over a winch, or whatever, and then walking it up to the bow at your leisure...

Of course, it will always depend upon the boat, but in a real blow, I find it is far easier for me to back upwind to a mooring. With 2 roller furled headsails, I have considerable windage forward, and without some way on, my bow wants to fall off one way or another, and once it begins to, it's _GONE_... On the other hand, my boat backs down very nicely, so backing into a stiff breeze with all that windage forward, is usually quite easy...

Naturally, on boats approaching 50' or so - especially those with a considerable amount of windage - walking the mooring pennant up to the bow might be easier said than done. But even on larger boats in a breeze, there's always a way, one might simply have to make use of a secondary attachment to the pendant... Frankly, the only true impediment to this technique, is the massive amount of Crap on de Back increasingly commonplace today... 

Totally out of the question, on a boat like this, for example...


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Say whatever you want about them, but we have the Marriage Savers on our 33' and love them. They make two way communication with each other way easier than hand signals, plus we have the benefit of just communicating with each other.
I have spent $75 on many way worst things. I say that if your wife has requested them, then why not give it a try? Communication is a two way street.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

kellysails said:


> The Sena's are nice because they wrap around the back of your head and they have a tiny tiny boom mic, can't really see them at all.


Certainly not inexpensive. Other than two headsets is there anything else required ?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Picking up a mooring definitely seems to be the situation that creates the most tension, in my observation...


If single handing I'll go for a centre or stern cleat and sort it all out later. In a big breeze or current its pretty simple to attach a spare sheet to the mooring pennant and winch it forward.

In a calm its no big deal to guess where the buoy is but with wind and tide a right pita.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

tdw said:


> Certainly not inexpensive. Other than two headsets is there anything else required ?


Nope, nothing else needed. I used them quite a bit at work and really thought they were outstanding. I was able to try out the ones from work on the boat and was amazed. Without that experience I probably would not have bought them for the boat. They are disgustingly expensive. But after using marriage savers for a number of years then using the Sena's from work, the difference was was worth it to us.

The marriage savers won us over long ago, these were just a significant step up. Very light weight and people don't even notice that we have them on. The small boom mic is very tiny, not like the big ass boom mic of the marriage savers.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is a pic of the Sena's with the small boom mic. It also comes with a standard long boom mic but really you cannot tell a difference.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Hah!!! For the sake of the exercise, I asked my (much) better half to read through this discussion in re: "Sexism". Her response?

"Isn't it much more sexist to assume a woman can't handle a boat than it is to assume she shouldn't be tasked with handling lines for mooring and anchoring? One requires brains and a little skill, the other, just brawn!"​


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

We have a high bow, and relatively heavy boat (28,000#). There is no muscling this baby, be it at the dock or on a mooring. Anyway, here's what we use to grab a mooring. Has never failed (so far). There are many similar versions:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's just hope our better halves never meet and get in an argument about it. I'm putting my money on the one who chooses the brawny job. In fact, I would love to see someone tell her she lacks brains and skill. She comes from a line of European and Ivy League physicists. She'll turn every head in the place too. 

In the end, they can each do whatever job they like, especially aboard our boat, which I've made clear. 

Our discussion is solely over the fact that you believe it makes no sense for them to choose what they prefer and should simply be at the helm.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

MikeOReilly said:


> We have a high bow, and relatively heavy boat (28,000#). There is no muscling this baby, be it at the dock or on a mooring. Anyway, here's what we use to grab a mooring. Has never failed (so far). There are many similar versions:


All the mooring balls we see in Florida and the Bahamas have tethers so all you need is a boat hook. These mooring gizmos won't work.

It's pretty hard muscling any cruising boat at a mooring ball. You're either trying to stop a freight train or pushing a wagon with a rope. That's why communication is so important and for my wife and me marriage savers make it so much easier, we cannot understand why anyone would do it any other way.

We have tethers on our marriage savers with a clip which we clip onto our shirt or jacket.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I know you said you had already ordered the head sets, but you could try it with two inexpensive Bluetooth headsets and a cell phones. At least locally with today's cell plans with almost unlimited mins. Not going to work in the islands, but at home could work well.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

ebs001 said:


> All the mooring balls we see in Florida and the Bahamas have tethers so all you need is a boat hook. These mooring gizmos won't work.
> 
> It's pretty hard muscling any cruising boat at a mooring ball. You're either trying to stop a freight train or pushing a wagon with a rope. That's why communication is so important and for my wife and me marriage savers make it so much easier, we cannot understand why anyone would do it any other way.
> 
> We have tethers on our marriage savers with a clip which we clip onto our shirt or jacket.


Well, obviously you wouldn't use the gizmo then. A tethered ball is usually easy to grab. As for muscling ... We don't. If we come in too fast, we make another pass. No one should ever try to muscle a boat of any size.

Communication is essential. We just find that hand signals are better than using headsets. We did use headsets for a few years. We just found over time that hand signals were easier, clearer, and more effective.

Everyone is different.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I think this may be a bad idea, but my wife ju.....
> She would like to just say to pull it forward a bit, when she is on the bow. (I have seen her get flustered and toss the boat hook overboard) I'm concerned that, from time to time, one of us may use a tone that is left better to hand signals.
> .....


I'm very sure there's one or two hand signals that one will regret using.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> You said, however, her preference makes no sense.


No. I don't think anyone said anything like that. I certainly didn't.

What I said was that it doesn't make sense to me that most of the time (probably on the order of 80%-90%), when I watch another couple docking, anchoring, or mooring, it is the man doing the job that requires the least physical effort, while the woman does the job that requires the most physical effort.

This was not, in any way, a comment directed personally at you or your wife. It most certainly could not be considered an "accusation." I do find it interesting, though, that you (and others) chose to take it that way.

As Arsenio used to say, things that make you go "hmmmm."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

denverd0n said:


> No. I don't think anyone said anything like that. I certainly didn't.
> 
> .........


It really must be the middle of winter. The quote you posted of mine, was specifically from a thread replying to another members post and it quoted what was said.

Nevertheless, why don't we all drop the thread drift. I didn't start the discussion over job duties, I only asked for advice on headsets and I appreciate the references. I'm not offended by suggestions that the stronger mate do the heavier lifting, but my wife is. It's just a fact, there nothing to debate.

My Sena headsets are due tomorrow from Amazon Prime. Thanks to all.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

Bad idea? Just turn yours off....



Minnewaska said:


> I think this may be a bad idea, but my wife just suggested we get headsets to be able to speak with each other between the helm and bow. We've always successfully used hand signals, there is no way to actually hear each other, especially with wind.
> 
> Not a huge problem expect those occasional times when you have the boat hook in one hand, the mooring line in another and a good wind or current is going to pull the bow away before you route the line around the pulpit, through the chock and to the cleat.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

Why is it there's always some knucklehead that has to start a petty argument about just about anything?
IF YOU DON"T LIKE THEM , DON'T USE THEM....
IF YOU THINK THEY "LOOK" UN-PROFESSIONAL, DON'T LOOK...
If this device helps your relationship and makes boat handling easier use them, throw the ego overboard and have a more enjoyable life aboard with whoever you're with. They'll appreciate it and so will everyone around you.

FIRE AWAY KNUCKLEHEADS.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

and why is there always one knucklehead who wants to start a petty argument about the petty argument?

that aside, I agree with Mike. use them if you want to use them, don't if you don't. On a longer LOA boat, I think it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

We should talk about anchors now  Or maybe check valves


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the really important questions are, what anchor should you use when you have headsets to facilitate communication, and what sort of gun should you be carrying at the time?


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I use a Spade, the original 3rd gen, not one of those poser knock off's. I prefer a sabre over a gun. And while anchoring I can hold my sabre in one hand and the windlass control in the other, and still have a nice discussion with the Admiral manning the helm.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

do they have headsets that fit bulldogs?


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

.....maybe there are some who should use an anchor for a headset . 
but anyway, we've thought about the headset idea several times. Do you get a lot of wind noise ?....I mean through the microphone,( there's always wind noise on this forum)

My kids used to argue about what to argue about.

PULL !


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

MikeGuyver said:


> ( there's always wind noise on this forum)


Of course there is...it's *sail*net. if it doesn't blow, it sucks.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I will give you all something to criticize. My Sena arrived yesterday and, to my surprise, they do not come as a pair. Doh!

I read all the reactions to them being expensive and thought $145 certainly was compared to hand signals, but my wife really wanted them. That's each! Didn't notice. Ouch.

Too late now. She's opened the box and thinks they're perfect. There was an opportunity for this brawny helmsman, who should be working the bow, to prove there is some cognitive ability, as I was able to immediately muster an answer as she says " where is your pair?" I instantly reply, "they must be on the way"


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

The problem with this thread is, some of us just want to have an argument. I think it's because of the bad weather, and severe sailing withdrawal syndrome.

After further consideration, let me just say that I'm in favor of whatever anyone wants to do with headsets, their significant others crew or captain duties, anchors, wire crimping or soldering, offshore rescue preparation, paper or electronic charts, circumnavigations in small older coastal sailboats, ....

See the following instructional video for further clarification


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I read all the reactions to them being expensive and thought $145 certainly was compared to hand signals, but my wife really wanted them. That's each! Didn't notice. Ouch.


Yes, disgustingly expensive. But isn't she worth it!

Did you also order the required batteries


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

kellysails said:


> Yes, disgustingly expensive. But isn't she worth it!


Yes, she is.



> Did you also order the required batteries


You got me. I sprung up to check the box.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

We don't use headphone/speakers, just hand signals. I drive and my wife picks up the mooring. If it's a chain mooring we use the hook others have noted and lift the mooring chain with the windlass to deck level. Our bow is about 7 foot off the water. My wife will then reeve two bow lines into the mooring eye and drops the chain. This is easy since the mooring ring is now at deck level. When mooring she does ALL the signals or calls out a distance, I say nothing. My job is to put the bow directly above the mooring with no way on and keep it there while she lifts the chain. 

When anchoring I'll advise when all forward motion is halted and we can drop the anchor and pay it out. I use a hand signal OK and she pay's out the chain as we back. Hauling the anchor in she advises where it is (right or left) and advises speed. Again with hand motions.

If you can't put the boat where you want it you need to practice. Make a buoy out of a milk jug and spend some time approaching it. Try to stop next to it, try to maintain that position, try to sail to it and maintain a position.

When approaching a mooring you loose it under the bow. Before this happens find a landmark that you can continue aiming at, this gets you close.


----------

